# Extensions Safari



## Ludo29360 (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'aurai voulu installer l'extension "ADBlock" sur safari, mais lorsque je veux basculer le commutateur "Activées/Désactivées" sur Activées, impossible... il revient systématiquement sur désactivées, que ce soit en cliquant ou en glissant.

Avez une solution à me proposer?

Ludo, 

Macbook Pro, Yosemite.


----------



## Macbeth (10 Novembre 2014)

Ludo29360 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai voulu installer l'extension "ADBlock" sur safari, mais lorsque je veux basculer le commutateur "Activées/Désactivées" sur Activées, impossible... il revient systématiquement sur désactivées, que ce soit en cliquant ou en glissant.
> 
> ...



j'ai exactement le même problème et j'aimerais bien trouver une solution. C'est très agaçant de se retrouver à nouveau avec toutes ces pubs horribles.


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2014)

Essayez tout bêtement de désinstaller puis de réinstaller pour voir.


----------



## Macbeth (10 Novembre 2014)

Désinstaller et réinstaller quoi ? safari ?
les extensions on ne peut de toute manière pas les installer puisqu'il nous est demandé pour ce faire d'activer les extensions. Ce qu'il est apparement impossible de faire d'une manière classique.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

toutes les extensions s'installent par volonté de lutilisateur
et se désinstallent aussi si l'utilisateur le souhaite
(procédures variables selon l'extension, suivre la procédure indiquée par le developpeur de l'extension concernée)


----------



## Macbeth (11 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> toutes les extensions s'installent par volonté de lutilisateur
> et se désinstallent aussi si l'utilisateur le souhaite
> (procédures variables selon l'extension, suivre la procédure indiquée par le developpeur de l'extension concernée)




Le problème n'est pas l'installation ou la désinstalation des extensions ici. Je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci avec les extensions avant de passer à safari 8 (et à yosemite). Là je ne peux tout simplement pas activer les extensions (ni les installer puisqu'il faut les activer pour les installer).
Et apparemment, pas de solution en vue.


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2014)

Sur le Bureau dans &#63743;/Aller et maintenir la touche Alt, sélectionne Bibliothèque, puis dans Safari/Extensions, regarde donc si c'est vide ou pas.

Par défaut tu trouveras un fichier Extensions.plist que tu peux virer, et relance Safari.


----------



## Macbeth (13 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le Bureau dans &#63743;/Aller et maintenir la touche Alt, sélectionne Bibliothèque, puis dans Safari/Extensions, regarde donc si c'est vide ou pas.
> 
> Par défaut tu trouveras un fichier Extensions.plist que tu peux virer, et relance Safari.




Merci.
Cependant, impossible de suivre le chemin que tu m'indique.
Je précise que je suis sur yosemite, ça a peut être changé des choses.
Bon, je suis tout de même allé dans la bibliothèque. Aucune mention de Safari là dedans (ce qui me paraît fort curieux d'ailleurs.
J'ai donc pris le problème autrement pour vérifier l'existence d'un fichier extensions.plilt : j'ai utilisé l'outil de recherche du système -----> rien.
En utilisant la mention ".plist" uniquement pour le recherche, je tombe sur tout un tas de fichiers .... mais effectivement, aucun fichier "extensions.plist".

Bref, j'en suis toujours au même point.

ceci dit j'utilise firefox  et voilà... mais je préfère safari c'est con.


----------



## Locke (13 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Sur le Bureau dans &#63743;/Aller et maintenir la touche Alt, sélectionne Bibliothèque, puis dans Safari/Extensions, regarde donc si c'est vide ou pas.
> 
> Par défaut tu trouveras un fichier Extensions.plist que tu peux virer, et relance Safari.



Je suis sous Yosemite et le chemin est bien le bon...





Relis bien, depuis le Bureau dans &#63743;/Aller maintenir la touche Alt et sélectionner Bibliothèque et pas celle depuis Macintosh HD.


----------



## Macbeth (13 Novembre 2014)

Ha ouais ... bon bah y a une merde de ce coté chez moi alors.
Il n'y a pas de répertoire "bibliothèque" dans mon répertoire d'utilisateur ... c'est vraiment chelou.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

Macbeth a dit:


> Ha ouais ... bon bah y a une merde de ce coté chez moi alors.
> Il n'y a pas de répertoire "bibliothèque" dans mon répertoire d'utilisateur ... c'est vraiment chelou.


mais si , bien entendu t'en as une
sinon ta session elle ne marcherait pas du tout !
Dedans il y a TOUS les reglages de session et des applis utilisées dans cette session , voire des données ( Mail , calendrier etc)

il faut la réveler !


----------



## Macbeth (13 Novembre 2014)

Oui, et je l'ai trouvée en biaisant. j'ai fait une recherche avec le terme safari et parmi les dossiers proposés, l'un avait le chemin adéquat avec dans celui-ci une bibliothèques qui n'est pas visible si j'essaye d&#8217;accéder normalement (et je n'y accède pas non plus si, procédant de la même manière j'utilise le terme "bibliothèque" dans le champ de recherche).

bon reste que j'ai effectué l'opération qui consiste à suprimer Extensions.plist. Ça ne change rien, mes extensions ne sont pas activables (et je les trouve bien dans le dossier extensions de ma bibliothèque safari d'ailleurs.)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2014)

Macbeth a dit:


> une bibliothèques qui n'est pas visible


La bibliothèque de l'utilisateur est masquée par défaut, et un des moyens d'y accéder est : 

Dans le Finder, barre de menu, cliquer sur le menu "Aller", et appuyer sur la touche "Alt" : la Bibliothèque (de l'utilisateur) apparait dans la liste.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2014)

Macbeth a dit:


> j'ai effectué l'opération qui consiste à suprimer Extensions.plist. Ça ne change rien


Depuis Mavericks, il faut relancer la session ou redémarrer le Mac après avoir mis un plist à la Corbeille, pour que le changement soit pris immédiatement en compte par le Système.

Et _Safari > Préférences > Extensions_ permet de supprimer et de retélécharger les extensions qu'on veut : essaie d'abord sur AdBlock, 
et si ça ne suffit pas et que tu as le même problème dans un autre compte, mets toutes tes extensions à jour, voire désinstalle toutes tes extensions pour les réinstaller ensuite une par une.


----------



## Macbeth (13 Novembre 2014)

Okay, problème résolu, *merci à tous pour le coup de main*.
J'étais un peu paumé avec cette histoire de bibliothèque inaccessible. j'ai gardé des habitudes obsolètes manifestement (en plus d'avoir mal compris les explications de Locke).
J'ai redémarré et effectivement, safari est redevenu friendly sans pub pourries partout.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Novembre 2014)

Si tu es amené à faire plein de correctifs dans ta biblio garde-la  accessible  en permanence 

très simple
une fois révélée
tu...la glisses dans la barre latérale du finder
Terminé

--
autre chose
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## Macbeth (14 Novembre 2014)

bah en fait ce n'est pas moi qui ai ouvert ce fil, aussi ne puis-je pas l'indiquer comme résolu.
mais ça aurait été avec plaisir.


----------

